# Oto eggs?



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

Today i did a gravel vac and noticed some clear glass looking miniature ball things in the vaccum. My vaccum didn't have enough strength to pick them up, but they seemed very small and clear. Is it possible that my otos layed eggs?

I was gone for 3 days this weekend and got back yesterday, so I didn't have a chance to observe their behavior...

Also I had a small case of ich before i left. I put in a half dose of noxich before i went home. Could they have been ich cysts? They seemed like they were to large to be anything ich related though... but still pretty small objects...


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

hmmm got pictures of it.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

nah the only camera i have is on my camera phone and I couldn't afford one with high resolution 

-.-


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I doubt the otos spawned. sounds more like snail eggs. in a clear sac with a few white specs?


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

nah they were a lose bunch that collected in my gravel vac... they never went through the first section though... so they're still in my tank. I dont have any snails in that tank that i know of... but i did buy a new amazon sword plant like 4-5 days ago...


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Otos attach their eggs to leaves from what I read. I had either oto or cory eggs once (Only possible parents in this tank). I suspect it was oto eggs because I was told corys place the eggs on tank wall, but all the eggs fungused so I can't be for sure. But back then I did a little checking and as far as I remember, otos lay the sticky eggs on the underside of leaves. You would not be likely to vacuum them up.


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

oh well i just hope that whatever u have wont hurt your fish or anyhting u have good luck.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Not oto eggs. could be anything from unfertilized daion (or of the sort) eggs, to coepods to aborted livebearer eggs.


----------

